# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software) طلبات : مساعدة في فك شفرة Alcatel OT-S210

## ouaazza

ارجوكم مساعدة في فك شفرة Alcatel OT-S210     IMEI : 352409023083667     S210X-2ASFFR1

----------

